# Navigation Question



## stanman

When I enter the destination, the route chosen by the system is always the fastest and most direct. But I wanted to get there via a more "scenic" route, off main highways. I had to make several partial routes instead. Google Maps is able to show different route options, including off-highway routes. Is there a way to do the same with Tesla Navigation, or is sharing my Google Map with Tesla my only option?


----------



## jerrys

Try A Better Route Planner. Much better for interesting trips than the built in nav app. https://abetterrouteplanner.com


----------



## FRC

What you want are waypoints, and you're far from alone. Elon has been pushing back against waypoints, for unexplained reasons, for several years. He has, however, on at least a couple of occasions "given in" and agreed to implement this very useful feature with a future software release. Most recently(was it battery day), he was specifically asked about waypoints during the Q&A. He asked the audience if waypoints were really important, and after the audience responded enthusiastically, he relented and said [OK, I'll give you waypoints]. We'll likely see waypoints at some point, but as with all things Tesla, ElonTime is a significant factor.

And hey, welcome to the forum!


----------



## slasher016

stanman said:


> When I enter the destination, the route chosen by the system is always the fastest and most direct. But I wanted to get there via a more "scenic" route, off main highways. I had to make several partial routes instead. Google Maps is able to show different route options, including off-highway routes. Is there a way to do the same with Tesla Navigation, or is sharing my Google Map with Tesla my only option?


There is a way to avoid highways, ferries, and tolls in the settings. But that's about it.


----------



## Tchris

stanman said:


> When I enter the destination, the route chosen by the system is always the fastest and most direct. But I wanted to get there via a more "scenic" route, off main highways. I had to make several partial routes instead. Google Maps is able to show different route options, including off-highway routes. Is there a way to do the same with Tesla Navigation, or is sharing my Google Map with Tesla my only option?


For planning road trips, I use ABRP to enter way points and explore alternate routes and charging options. Then, enroute I use Tesla Navigation and enter the various way points as destinations. Not the preferred solution, but a decent alternative until Tesla Nav gets waypoints.


----------



## garsh

stanman said:


> When I enter the destination, the route chosen by the system is always the fastest and most direct. But I wanted to get there via a more "scenic" route, off main highways. I had to make several partial routes instead. Google Maps is able to show different route options, including off-highway routes. Is there a way to do the same with Tesla Navigation, or is sharing my Google Map with Tesla my only option?


Sharing from Google Maps won't help. All that does is send the destination address to the car - it doesn't send any route information.

If it's a short trip where you don't have to worry about charging along the way, then just start going the way you want to. Eventually, Tesla's built-in navigation will decide to re-route.

For longer trips, abetterrouteplanner.com is a great way to plan things out ahead of time to try different routes and make sure there are superchargers along the way.


----------



## FRC

On longer road trips I try to enter the days waypoints into the navigation system before each mornings departure. That way I can easily access each waypoint under the recent trips tab. This can be crucial if your next waypoint needs to be entered in an area without a signal. Even without a signal, it's already there under the recents tab.


----------



## brur

There are some routes you just don't want to take. I wanted to go north vis Las Vegas, but since all the charging on the route were dryer plugs I would have charged my time away.


----------



## Madmolecule

You don’t need route choices. Tesla knows better. You only thought you wanted to take the scenic route.
I have mine set to two minutes to change routes, but I have never seen a change routes and three years.


----------



## PNWmisty

Madmolecule said:


> You don't need route choices. Tesla knows better. You only thought you wanted to take the scenic route.
> I have mine set to two minutes to change routes, but I have never seen a change routes and three years.


I was driving my wife to Seattle when it re-routed us off the freeway just in time to avoid an accident back-up. We were so grateful because the surface streets were moving well but we could look back and see the traffic on I-5 backed up for miles.


----------



## Madmolecule

PNWmisty said:


> I was driving my wife to Seattle when it re-routed us off the freeway just in time to avoid an accident back-up. We were so grateful because the surface streets were moving well but we could look back and see the traffic on I-5 backed up for miles.


How did you know? Was it the original route from when you enter the destination Or was it rerouted? Didn't make an announcement


----------



## FRC

PNWmisty said:


> I was driving my wife to Seattle when it re-routed us off the freeway just in time to avoid an accident back-up. We were so grateful because the surface streets were moving well but we could look back and see the traffic on I-5 backed up for miles.


I always use the suggested re-route, and that has happened several times. My major complaint with this feature is that it re-routes too quietly. It will re-route without bringing it to the driver's attention. A chime or brief alert would be nice. I once failed to notice a re-route, stayed on my original route, and ended up sitting on I-20 for 2 1/2 hours at a dead stop.


----------



## PNWmisty

Madmolecule said:


> How did you know? Was it the original route from when you enter the destination Or was it rerouted? Didn't make an announcement


The blue "route line" changes and the next turn instruction shows near the top of the screen. If you have the voice guidance turned on, the guide voice alerts you to take the appropriate exit before you get to it.


----------

